# How I removed my fuel tank.



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its an 06 so it is carbureted. I cleaned it out before running my vent up to the pod. I done this last year. Its not that bad of a project. I should have done this write up when I done this. Its been a year so here goes.


First take off seat, rear rack & plastic. Then remove all electrical connections in tray. Move tray to the side.











Remove right rear tire.

There is 4 bolts that attach to the frame. Remove those.






































Then disconnect fuel lines.



















Disconnect wires for fuel pump & float.










Now you should be able to slide the tank out of the frame towards the right rear. Then you will be left with this.










Here is your tank.










Here is how to remove the cover for the tank. There is 2 of these.










Then remove the float.



















Then pump.



















This is what the vent valve looked like as soon as I started moving the tank. It was already broke.










Here is the inside of it. I think it was a little dirty.










Then I cleaned everything real good. As I was putting everything back together I went ahead & dielectric greased everything I touched. 


I think thats it. It wasnt to bad. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:first:


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice write-up,should be in the "How To" section.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. I figured one of the mods would move it in there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lookin good, I did the same not too long ago, of course, not documented near as well... Kudos


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to do this to clean out the cover and do the "cover mod" to keep the mud and debris out... good to see what all is involved...


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

I was getting ready to order a new fuel tank check valve without even looking to see if it was serviceable. Nice to know I can just clean it out. I realized I may have a problem while riding a wheelies in the back yard and it sprayed me with gas from the pod. The vent line is ran to the pod so I guess the check valve is my problem. Anybody have any different ideas?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

From these pics, you can now see how the tank comes out. Just so everyone knows, with a little manuevering, I was able to get my tank out without pulling the electrical tray completely apart and out. Just took the middle and back screws out and tilted it up a little. I took mine out to drill the 2" holes in the cover for draining. Good job and I believe you were ready for a cleaning....lol.

Also, FYI: The smaller of the 2 pieces that go in the tank controls the gas gauge. There is power running to it and there are open studs at the top of the tank where the black connector is that you can see in the pic. Unplug this before starting to remove the tank from the bike and plug it back in after you are completely done mounting the tank. Other option is pull the battery before you start this. The frame rail comes very close to this part and if it hits the frame, consider it trash and they aren't cheap. A friend of mine burned his up and his mess-up saved me from doing the same. This is the part I was referring to.


----------

